# Any tips for growing hops?



## jrider

I just purchased 25 hop rhizomes and am looking for any help/tips from people who currently grow hops. 
Just a little background, I haven't had the soil tested but I will be using the site of my dad's old garden where the soil is very rich. It's about 140'x70' and was used for close to 30 years. It has been dormant the past 5 years, since my dad passed away. There has been lots of manure and fertilizer applied during that time. The soil drains very well. I plan on using bamboo to stake it up.


----------



## jrider

So nobody in here grows hops? Does this mean I actually found a subject not covered/mastered by one of our members?


----------



## greendohn

My pal planted some hops along his fence. He's the laziest man I've ever known, so I'm sure there was very little ground prep. They took off like beans in the Jack in the Beanstalk fairy tail. Those hops took off up the guy wires on the phone pole, traveled a ways across the lines and hung down a few feet from the lines like a mid air curtain. I don't think it's rocket science. Good luck.


----------



## farmer steve

jrider said:


> So nobody in here grows hops? Does this mean I actually found a subject not covered/mastered by one of our members?


i let somebody else grow them and just enjoy the end result.


----------



## jrider

greendohn said:


> My pal planted some hops along his fence. He's the laziest man I've ever known, so I'm sure there was very little ground prep. They took off like beans in the Jack in the Beanstalk fairy tail. Those hops took off up the guy wires on the phone pole, traveled a ways across the lines and hung down a few feet from the lines like a mid air curtain. I don't think it's rocket science. Good luck.


Getting vines and getting hops aren't the same thing though.


----------



## farmer steve

i'm sure you will want to have your soil tested to make sure it is not lacking anything as far a nutrients. i guess the best thing would be a google search on growing them . i don't know if you could get any info from NJ extension office. i see what i can come up with. i have seen pics of them growing and it looks like they use some sturdy tall poles.


----------



## jrider

Little update: they shipped out 40 rhizomes and I got them in the ground right away- along with a big shovel of cow manure. It took close to 3 weeks for them to come up but since then most have really taken off. A lot more cones than what I was told I would get the first year. Can't wait to put these to good use!


----------



## farmer steve

looking good. thanks for the update.


----------



## s8bored

Awesome to see the hops taking off! What species are they? I am assuming you brew as well. Wet hopping a harvest ale would be delicious or dry hopping a big hefty IPA. Hopefully you'll share some pictures or a taste of the after product!


----------



## fubar2

s8bored said:


> Awesome to see the hops taking off! What species are they? I am assuming you brew as well. Wet hopping a harvest ale would be delicious or dry hopping a big hefty IPA. Hopefully you'll share some pictures or a taste of the after product!



I'm certain a keg of beer apiece for the members would be sufficient.


----------



## jrider

They are all cascades and I plan on brewing a wet hop beer this weekend with a buddy. I picked for about 20 minutes on Sunday and filled a grocery bag about one third of the way and that's just a fraction of what's there to pick. Drying them out then vacuum sealing them.


----------



## Iron Head

I just saw this thread so it's a late reply.
Hops are easier to grow than weeds.
All they need is full sun and some water.
And a tall or long trellis; the vines can utilize 20-30 ft distance.


----------



## jrider

Yeah I was surprised how well they did. I added 100 more plants this year, cascades and chinook


----------



## 066blaster

Is there any money in growing them?


----------



## jrider

There can be but you have to go big, or so I'm told. This year I hope to sell to the local homebrew crowd. Last year they were 100% organic/natural. Hoping I can get through another year without any spray what so ever.


----------



## CentaurG2

Hops are easy to grow and do fine in poor soil but they labor intensive to grow well and harvest. They are also often attacked by fungus, bacteria and insect pests.
Years ago they used to be a cash crop in the NE area. Powdery mildew and prohibition wiped out almost all of the farms.
If you can figure out a way to grow them, organic locally grow hops are all the rage with micro/craft brewers. Be aware that they are toxic to dogs and some people can develop skin problems working with them.


----------



## jrider

I didn't know they were toxic to dogs...interesting I would love to be able to cash in on that buy local/organic movement.


----------



## Iron Head

There is money if you go organic and target your local home brewers.
You're not going to get rich off of it but you will get your fair trade in efforts.
Use CL.


----------



## Iron Head

Here are some 2012 pics of eastern Washington Hop farm taken on the road.


----------



## jrider

Iron Head, that's kind of my plan. I like to turn hobbies into small money making schemes...like selling firewood.


----------



## Iron Head

Years ago Washington state used to produce a lot of Hops. Now most of our Hops are growing in eastern WA.
I forgot to mention that those trellis were at least 20ft tall.


----------

